# Baby Kidney's Enlarged Scanned at 20, 27+2 and 33+2 Weeks FINAL UPDATE POST DELIVERY



## S_a_m_m_y

I was informed they want me to come back for another scan in 6 weeks due to one of the baby's kidney's being enlarged, one measured 1.8mm and the the other was 4.something mm. She told me it could just be margin of error of any test given so she told me not to worry? Anyone been told this and everything was normal? ~Thanks!!


----------



## KandyKinz

Can't say that I've experienced before but I have read about it. Apparently, most of the time it will resolve simultaneously before the birth and it is generally not considered to be too worrisome unless both kidneys are enlarged and or low amniotic fluid is present.


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: No answers but hoping it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

me too! ATM I am not too worried about because of the lack of worry the doctor displayed at scan. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Divinebeauty

Hey hun, I had this happen with my first son and |freaked out because I was born with severe kidney issues. I went for a level 2 ultrasound with him and it still turned out his kidney was larger so it wasn\t an error of the tech but I had another scan at around 33 weeks to check for growth of him and it had corrected itself somehow. 

I hope all is okay and if i can give you any advice, dont try to worry about it lol like you the docs displayed no worry but because of my kidney problems as a child I went crazy thinking about it!!!

Hoping all is okay with bubs xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Praying that it corrects itself by the next scan in 6 weeks


----------



## bellablue

Hope it gets better hun i'm sure it will :)


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

No experience, but wishing the best for you. I'm sure it'll all work out fine!


----------



## mazee71

My niece had an enlarged kidney at her 20 week scan, they later rescanned and whilst it had gone down it remained enlarged. She was born perfectly healthy and had a scan as a baby which showed no probs.

Hope all goes well with next scan xx


----------



## tainja

Everyone is giving very encouraging reports and I will pray your LO will be okay as well.


----------



## kiwimama

hope it is nothing serious and resolves itself by the next scan. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I had a friend whose baby had this at the 20 week scan... they did one about 4 weeks later and it was still enlarged but re scanned about 30 ish weeks cant remember exactly and it was gone... they never knew what it was.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thank you all for all the encouraging replies, definitely helps put my mind at rest until next scan! You ladies are WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I hope it's all normal at the next scan! Sounds like it's common and resolves itself often :hugs:


----------



## MangoCoconut

I do hope you'll come back after the scan and reassure us that you and your baby are okay honey x


----------



## Minnie_me

Sounds as if it is common and likely to resolve itself. 

If and I mean if it doesn't resolve and it does signify a problem with one of the kidneys please don't panic. One of the girls in my NCT group has a baby with one enlarged kidney which isn't functioning properly. She has regular scans to monitor it but the main message she got from her consultant was 'please do not treat this child any differently'. After all, it's only because we have these scans etc that we even know these things. There are a number of people in the older generation who would never know they had a potential issue! 

Good luck! Hope you get reassurance. :thumbup:


----------



## Olivias_mum

dont worry hun, my daughter had a dilated kidney at my 20 week scan, they scanned it again at 26 weeks and then again after she was born and said she has a duplex kidney which means she has an extra bit of kidney but is nothing to worry about. They also told us that the majority of the time when they see an enlarged kidney on ultrasound that it resolves itself before birth xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So now I will be counting down for 6 weeks. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Kapow

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and was told that my baby has both kidneys have dilated calcyes at 4.9mm. I have to have a rescan at 34 weeks but the sonographer didn't seemed concerned. 

Hopefully both our babies will be fine.

We were staying team yellow but after researching dilated kidneys for hours today I'm guessing we're having another boy!

xx


----------



## shnsn

kidneys tend to resolve themselves and sometimes do enlarge for unknown reasons.

As long as there is plenty of fluid eveything looks positive, i know it can be a worry, (unfortunately for us we had bad news and there was no hope due to lack of fluid)

im hoping your next scan is fine and everything is ok and i think it will be as its just the one kidney which is enlarged and there is still plenty of fluid. sending lots of good thorughts and prayers your way


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Had my rescan of baby's kidney and they are both enlarged/dilated more than the doctor likes, she is going to have me come back in 6 weeks for a rescan and just said they are going to keep a close eye on it....whatever that means how close when they are having me wait for another six weeks. Other than that she said everything is measuring a week ahead. I swear my OB and Maternal OB dont talk, Maternal OB still has my EDD as April 4 I told her that my GYNE put the wrong date in for LMP and thats why they got April 4 so I am going to stick with March 29...lol Baby weighs 2lbs 8oz approximately. Says everything else looks good. So next rescan is Feb 10, 2011


----------



## Spunky

I'm sorry that there's still the kidney issue! I was hoping it would have resolved itself! Everything else looking good is encouraging! They wont fix your dates even though they had the wrong LMP? That's just stupid. At least you get another scan... Here's hoping the kidneys have gone down by then!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I guess the thing that worries me a bit is it originally was only 1 kidney enlarged/dilated but now they are both enlarged/dilated. This little boy already has a pretty large photo album already I think I have about 15 ultrasound pictures and thats not including the next ultrasound with my first I only got 3 pictures with him.


----------



## Spunky

I could see why that would be a big worry! At least you get to see baby a lot. That's good for the photo albulm. Did they say what thsi could mean? Do they seem concerned? No matter what they would say, I would be concerned, but if they weren't too worried, I think that would help some.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

after doing some research is could be a soft marker for downs, but since I had an amnio done due to having chromosome issues that was ruled out. So I still dont know what else would cause it, thats what I want to know.


----------



## Kapow

Hi sorry to hear that the baby's kidneys have not sorted themselves out yet. 

Here in the UK they don't rescan until 34 weeks as apparently up until then the tube that carries urine from the kidneys to the bladder is so small it's prone to kinks and therefore a backlog of urine making the kidneys appear larger. The bigger baby gets the more this tube dilates and lets the urine through more efficiently and the kidney is smaller. Fingers crossed this has happened for you by the next scan!

I have to wait until 4th March for my rescan.

Take care 

Kx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kapow said:


> Hi sorry to hear that the baby's kidneys have not sorted themselves out yet.
> 
> Here in the UK they don't rescan until 34 weeks as apparently up until then the tube that carries urine from the kidneys to the bladder is so small it's prone to kinks and therefore a backlog of urine making the kidneys appear larger. The bigger baby gets the more this tube dilates and lets the urine through more efficiently and the kidney is smaller. Fingers crossed this has happened for you by the next scan!
> 
> I have to wait until 4th March for my rescan.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Kx

Best of Luck to Both of our babies!


----------



## riokayak

Hi Sammy,
Sorry to hear about your LO's kidneys. I spend some time in the Gestational Complications section and saw this topic with some good information in there. Good luck, I hope everything turns out fine.

https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/466953-my-baby-has-dilated-kidneys.html


----------



## Spunky

S_a_m_m_y said:


> after doing some research is could be a soft marker for downs, but since I had an amnio done due to having chromosome issues that was ruled out. So I still dont know what else would cause it, thats what I want to know.

Well, that's good that the amnio ruled that out, but I can see why you're stumped. The unknown is what always worries the most. :hugs: Hopefully you'll find out more at the next scan.


----------



## mislaww

Big hugs honey. I can't imagine how frustrating this all is for you. Thank goodness you had the amnio and know it's not downs. Fingers crossed it's really nothing. 

I posted something on the stretchmark thread that might cheer you up for a moment...

:hugs:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

:hugs: Good luck!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Mislaww I saw it and it sure enough gave me a good chuckle...lol


----------



## tessabelle

Hi all!!
We had our 20 week scan yesterday and were told that our little boy has one enlarged kidney. we were told that he is passing urine fine and the waters all ok. He is completely healthy otherwise, just the one kidney is dilated. It measures at 10.6mm and the border mark is 10mm so they have sent us for a referral scan to a bigger hospital in Cardiff. They mentioned that it could be a kink in a pipe or a floppy valve letting through a backflow of urine. We go for this scan on 10th Jan just dont know what to expect.
Searched online and saw that a few people have had the same anomaly detected but don't see much about them being referred. I don't know whether to be worried they are sending me or glad that they are sending me so soon, when i see that other mums have been told to wait till 30 weeks and see if anythings changed!!
sorry to blather on! 
xx


----------



## Plunky

oh as if you're blathering. it's scary!! but if everything else looks normal chances are he's ok!! my son has one kidney so it's similar and we were scared but it all turned out just fine because it didn't affect peeing etc. actually his other kidney is just a bunch of cysts. pm me if you want to blather on any old time!!


----------



## tessabelle

Glad ur son is ok!! Im starting to feel a little bit better about it now. Monday just seems a long time coming and its a fairly long drive up to the clinic we've been referred to so that will be a fun journey. At least ive got my boyfriend and Mum coming for company!
Thanks again. Im just over thinking and worrying.
xxxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thank you all for your replies! Just counting down the days until our next follow up scan which is Feb 10


----------



## Plunky

kidney probs are more associated with boys :) little stinkers! Anyway I'm keeping an eye out for you too and looking forward to some amazing worry free updates!! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

should get a ticker for the count down...lol just staying positive atm worrying isnt going to get me or LO any where right!


----------



## mislaww

Sending PMA your way Sammy hon! :hugs:


----------



## tessabelle

Can't wait for the scan now. Monday is taking too long to get here!! Went back to college today though so hoping the days will start to fly now. I know its only a few days but their taking forever!! 
Just want to know if he's ok now!!xxx


----------



## mandapanda93

At my scan at 18 weeks they saw that my baby Girl has both kidneys at 5mm. So a little dialated. 
Anyone know if this means anything different since they are both dialated? I have a follow up scan in two weeks. I'll be 24 weeks. I've heard this is a soft marker for downs.
But I am 17 and my fiancé 20. And there are no other markers. It still worries me though


----------



## tessabelle

Had the scan on monday and baby's kidney has gone from 10.6mm to 10.8mm in 10 days. Still no other problems, its only in one kidney and the fluid is fine. We are going to be consultant cared for now rather than midwifery cared for and will have to keep going for scans at fetal med centre to monitor the kidney. We were offered the amnio as its a soft marker for downs but i declined due to the risk of miscarriage. Consultant informed us that the risk of miscarriage is greater than the risk of downs.
Still slightly worried though, especially as everyone who writes about this problem seems to have smaller measurements than us. :(
xx


----------



## tessabelle

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Had my rescan of baby's kidney and they are both enlarged/dilated more than the doctor likes, she is going to have me come back in 6 weeks for a rescan and just said they are going to keep a close eye on it....whatever that means how close when they are having me wait for another six weeks. Other than that she said everything is measuring a week ahead. I swear my OB and Maternal OB dont talk, Maternal OB still has my EDD as April 4 I told her that my GYNE put the wrong date in for LMP and thats why they got April 4 so I am going to stick with March 29...lol Baby weighs 2lbs 8oz approximately. Says everything else looks good. So next rescan is Feb 10, 2011

Hope u dont mind me asking but what measurements were u given for ur LO's kidneys??
xx


----------



## Honey79

Hi ladies....

I am in the same boat....I had my 32 week scan today and my LO's right kidney is dilated by 17.8mm. It was about 7.5mm dialted at my 22 week scan and has grown since. I have been told that the baby will be scanned within 2 days of birth and will then be given a course of antibotics. If this does not clear up the dilation then the baby will go under the care of a urologist. The worse case scenario is that the baby will have only one functioning kidney. My head is all over the place with worry and panic! I have a further scan now at 36 weeks and then an appt with the consultant. 

I am so worried about this being a soft marker for downs. My screening for downs came back as very low risk and so whilst the chances are low, I can't help but worry.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tessabelle said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Had my rescan of baby's kidney and they are both enlarged/dilated more than the doctor likes, she is going to have me come back in 6 weeks for a rescan and just said they are going to keep a close eye on it....whatever that means how close when they are having me wait for another six weeks. Other than that she said everything is measuring a week ahead. I swear my OB and Maternal OB dont talk, Maternal OB still has my EDD as April 4 I told her that my GYNE put the wrong date in for LMP and thats why they got April 4 so I am going to stick with March 29...lol Baby weighs 2lbs 8oz approximately. Says everything else looks good. So next rescan is Feb 10, 2011
> 
> Hope u dont mind me asking but what measurements were u given for ur LO's kidneys??
> xxClick to expand...

I actually dont remember, but at 20 weeks I was only told that one was measuring 4.8 and then at 27 weeks the same one that is enlarge more was 7.something (upper end) want to say 7.6 but not 100% had my son with me at the scan and was partly distracted. also told that at 27 week scan that both were enlarged and measure at 32 weeks.

Next scan is Feb 10 and I was told that if kidney's were still enlarged that they are going to refer us to a specialist. so we will see only a couple more weeks away.


----------



## AzulRainbow

I went to my appointment and its the same with my little boy...an enlarged kidney, doctor wasnt worried but I am. I cried soon after, but he said not to worry and I read its common in boys and it should fix itself once the babys born. Dont worry too much :hugs: I am going through the same as you are.


----------



## tessabelle

I have another scan on feb 10th aswell. Were going monthly now to the fetal medicine centre in Cardiff, just to monitor the growth. They've already told me that they think the dilation is probably due to a blockage at the top of the ureter close to the kidney and this is preventing the flow of urine from his kidney. However the last scan we had showed that the waters are all ok and other than this kidney he is perfect. Just hope it doesnt get too big. 
Were also meeting a kidney specialist on 10th and he's going to tell us more about treatment etc after the baby is born.
xx


----------



## jessica716

hope it resolves itself huni, i'm back on the 10th to check fluid on babys brain as was 0.1mm over average....

Personally i think if they were very concerned you'd be back there for more tests etc the same week.
I was told i'd be referred to another hospital for an mri on babys brain the next day if it had been something they'd class as serious. Xxx

When i saw the consultant and specialists they said most measurements are only guidelines and they just like to keep an eye on them but 9/10 times nothing is wrong!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

When I made a stink about why they wanted to wait 6 weeks in-between ultrasounds is because there is not much they can do but monitor it and not much will change in a week. I have been to bi-week appointments since 15 weeks. I am hoping that this next scan looks better than the other two they have done. they are also checking baby's approx. size and fluid levels also. Roll on Feb 10...starting to get impatient.


----------



## Erin143

S_a_m_m_y said:


> after doing some research is could be a soft marker for downs, but since I had an amnio done due to having chromosome issues that was ruled out. So I still dont know what else would cause it, thats what I want to know.

I am in your same boat! My Baby Boy's tube from the kidney to the bladder is enlarged. 9mm. It IS considered a soft marker, but ASK FOR YOUR blood results and they can give you a percentage on what the chances are for downs....mind was somthing like 800,000. I too am very concerned about this kidney issue, but stressing out may do more harm than good, so I am keeping an open mind and a positive attitude.


----------



## tessabelle

i didnt have the screening for downs as i wasnt informed that they couldnnt do it after 19 weeks and was busy for a couple of weeks. Really annoyed because would hae made time to go if i had been told that they couldnt do it after this time. Have declined the amnio though because was told that the risk of miscarriage from the amnio (1%) is greater than the risk of downs. Of course that doesnt rule it out, but having had a miscarriage previously didnt want to risk it despite the riskd being low. He'll be loved no matter what!! Just dont want him to have to have surgery if possible, although if thats what he needs thats what he needs. Roll on Feb 10th! xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Erin143 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> after doing some research is could be a soft marker for downs, but since I had an amnio done due to having chromosome issues that was ruled out. So I still dont know what else would cause it, thats what I want to know.
> 
> I am in your same boat! My Baby Boy's tube from the kidney to the bladder is enlarged. 9mm. It IS considered a soft marker, but ASK FOR YOUR blood results and they can give you a percentage on what the chances are for downs....mind was somthing like 800,000. I too am very concerned about this kidney issue, but stressing out may do more harm than good, so I am keeping an open mind and a positive attitude.Click to expand...

I already had an amnio done due to finding out I have a chromosome abnormality which I had a 1:2 chance at passing down to baby but would most likely end in MC. Came back perfectly normal...Thank you Jesus, so we know that it isnt a soft maker for downs here, not that, that would make a difference, we just wanted to make sure our little boy would make it and wouldnt end in late term MC


----------



## jessica716

if i remember correctly,your scan is tomorrow same as mine to check on everything! Hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yep still awake and feeling a bit anxious...this is our third ultrasound on his kidney's praying that everything resolved themselves.


----------



## jessica716

got my fx for you.... Hopefully our little mans fluid on brain has resolved itself too.... Been up half the night worrying! Xx


----------



## LetsTryAgain

Good luck for today xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Good luck for today x


----------



## BBonBoard

good luck, hope everything has fixed itself.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well one kidney has regulated itself but one is still measuring larger than it should but not by too much. So we are being referred to a urologist and Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) still have to call and schedule appt. Will update when I find out more information....thanks for all you support and encouraging words


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Glad to hear that it seems like it's getting better. Hope the follow-up goes well. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oh forgot to mention..... measuring 2 weeks ahead and he weighs 6lbs 2 or 7 oz cant remember what she said. said we are track for having a 9.5-10lb baby....yikes, I hope he's not that big, they are having us come back in for growth scan in 4 weeks, also asked if I had GD test come back normal..


----------



## tessabelle

Glad things seem to be sorting themselves out for u. :)
We had our scan on little ones kidney today. It hasnt gone up much in size. from 10.8mm to 11.3mm in a month. They said this was nothing significant and that they were pleased with this. 
Met the kidney specialist today and he was really encouraging also. He didnt seem to bothered about it and pointed out just how common kidney problems are.
Im feeling really positive now and we got some lovely pics of his face today!!:)
Good luck for ur next appointments!!
xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glad to hear things are not getting worse...Doctor didnt seem to concerned either, we are just having faith and knowing that its in Gods hand and everything will be just fine...that goes for you too. Keep your chin up hun. :hugs:



Specialist is suppose to call tomorrow to schedule appt and then another growth scan to check his size March 10


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry it took me so long to update, we had a very crazy last few weeks. Baby Jonathan was born on March 27 340am 9lbs 7oz 21.5in and 5.5 hrs of labor. He had an ultrasound done the day after delivery and measurements were still the same...a bit off or should I say enlarged. So he was put on 40ml of amoxicillin for one week and then had another follow up ultrasound at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia which is were the kidney/urology specialist was, not the hospital we delivered at. Well come to find out Jonathan has extra kidney tissue which is why his kidney measurements were off. Doctor says it should not affect his health or functionality of his kidney's some strange unexplainable anomaly. But we are happy and completely blessed to have an healthy baby boy that wont need any major surgery...thank you Jesus!

And because he was on the bigger side he did have some issue with his bilirubin levels which had to treated with a biliblanket for 12 day on a home phototherapy light


----------



## prdlyexpectng

congrats!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I'm glad everything turned out well!


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations, I am so happy to hear your little boy is healthy.


----------



## Kapow

So glad it turned out so perfectly for you. Congratulations on your lovely little boy.

xx


----------



## jocelynmarie

congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!! What a blessing that his kidneys won't have any issues!!


----------



## SnapDragon

Congratluations on the birth of your little boy!

I am so glad to have read your thread and see all has worked out well. 
We are currently going through the same "enlarged kidney" issue with our little one and am please to see a reassuring out come for someone else. :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Ladies...anyone else dealing with these issues be reassured that most likely everything is alright and I hear its pretty common in boys


----------

